# Wheel lettering and logos



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

As most of us know, a solid, well built set of custom wheels will probably do everything we want them to do and last for years....how many of you have NOT gone with a builder because the wheels did not have cool white lettering? 

Let's face it, how many of them have said the best cost per performance wheels are usually kinlin 27, Sapim CX spokes, and WI hubs? The only thing separating those wheels from one builder to another would be cool white lettering with their logo. 

I know some prefer to not have lettering or stickers, but how may *do* prefer it?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

You do have a good point. We are currently in the works of designing an optional logo for rims such as the XR270. The only thing that we have struggled with is the costs. The quotes that I have gotten so far for a high quality decal are surprisingly high which will only increase the costs of our wheels. However I think we have found a sticker designer that will be able to make it cost effective.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I hate the branding...wheelset decals tend to be the most over the top fugly of the lot.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't believe how many people go with inferior products just because they have decals, but that is the reality.

Another issue on logos with custom wheels is that there are a variety of rims used, and each one will need a different sized decal. There is also the issue of rims which already have decals. Should another set of decals really be added to them?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

keppler said:


> how many of you have NOT gone with a builder because the wheels did not have cool white lettering?.........how may *do* prefer it?


I doubt any wheel lettering can be read once the wheel is rotating so this would just be for the pose factor I assume?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> I doubt any wheel lettering can be read once the wheel is rotating so this would just be for the pose factor I assume?


Naturally. Frankly, same as for the label on the down tube.

But here's a related question: Guy pulls up to me at a light. I look at his bike / wheel / whatever, and it has some big-ol' billboard on it. Don't recognize the brand. What is the perception: "Boutique" or "Obscure for a reason?"


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Seems like a whole new area of customization. I am sure there would be those that would like to have custom logos on their custom wheels... The main cost would be in the time to design, but even then you could offer several different font/size combos and have the customer come up with the word/name/term...
It may be though that your agreement with the rim manufacturer will not allow you to peel off the factory sticker to put on a custom one... 

Yes Mike, I too believe that it is mostly for the pose factor..


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

danl1 said:


> Frankly, same as for the label on the down tube.


If that's rotating then someone's in big trouble.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Note to future wheel labelers. Please stay away from Serif and Script fonts. They pretty much always look awful on wheels.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

I remove the labels and decals from my wheels. In fact, I remove most of the labels from most things. I know what I have. I don't need to advertise. First thing I do after taking delivery of a new car is strip off as many labels, badges and decals as possible.


I would tell the manufacturers to stop putting the gaudy things on their wheels.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

penn_rider said:


> Yes Mike, I too believe that it is mostly for the pose factor..


If I was one of them I'd go to my local cut-vinyl lettering guy (I know one quite well) and have my own stickers made up. Those guys have lots of ideas. Me, I'd get a tasteful decal that read, 2-3 feet away, "Hand built by xxxxxx."


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Sort of a two-part response here......

First, I hate the vast majority of decals out there as most of them look like clown vomit. Sorry Stan but dude.....how much crap can one man put on a sticker? Like the rim...HATE the sticker.

Second....I'd love to make my own for the wheels I just built......something I personally think is tasteful (opinions will always vary). Where in the world does one look to find a company/individual to make decals? even if it's only a few??


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

dlhillius said:


> Where in the world does one look to find a company/individual to make decals? even if it's only a few??


Right here - 

http://www.vcgraphix.com/


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

I always remove all decals from wheels.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm finding I really like the stickers on my new Velocities. They're very small and unobtrusive.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Takes me back to a time where there were stickers like these on wheels. Same went for Wobler that i also have. Simple days.


----------



## Fillmore2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice wheels Cartman!

Err - I mean Andrew . . .


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Things completely void of stickers kinda remind me of knock-off products, or lesser/imitation products trying to replicate something nicer. 

Lets face it.. road biking is pretty gaudy! Goofy helmets, grown men in colorful spandex.. why stop at the wheels? :lol:

I ride kinlins myself, but they are pretty plain. I wouldnt mind a simple kinlin logo on them.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Branding makes your faster you fools.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

TomH said:


> Things completely void of stickers kinda remind me of knock-off products, or lesser/imitation products trying to replicate something nicer.
> 
> Lets face it.. road biking is pretty gaudy! Goofy helmets, grown men in colorful spandex.. why stop at the wheels? :lol:
> 
> I ride kinlins myself, but they are pretty plain. I wouldnt mind a simple kinlin logo on them.



Helmets, we need no stinkin' helmets.....and we don't need no stinkin' stickers....


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

TomH said:


> Things completely void of stickers kinda remind me of knock-off products, or lesser/imitation products trying to replicate something nicer.
> 
> Lets face it.. road biking is pretty gaudy! Goofy helmets, grown men in colorful spandex.. why stop at the wheels? :lol:
> 
> I ride kinlins myself, but they are pretty plain. I wouldnt mind a simple kinlin logo on them.


It's funny - among most consumer goods - bike stuff generally counts, too - there's generic 'stuff' with more-or-less normal logos. Not big, not small, but a brand indication. True quality - custom, bespoke, and truly high-end gear - is understated and barely noticeable. It's the midline, poser, mall-rat crap that comes with the big gaudy logos.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

TomH said:


> I ride kinlins myself, but they are pretty plain. I wouldnt mind a simple kinlin logo on them.


I wonder how many people were willing to leave the INTERLOC logo on their rims....


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

My Forte Apollo has shiny decals. I always try to look at it from the side as I'm riding on a sunny day. I want to know how blingy they are 

I also wonder though, does any company get critical about decal removal when it comes to handling warranty matters?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I love to see wheels with decals that spin. I guess I'm just crazy like that. Kind of think it came from watching NASCAR as a child, the wheels always had spinning names on them.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Hooben said:


> I love to see wheels with decals that spin. I guess I'm just crazy like that. Kind of think it came from watching NASCAR as a child, the wheels always had spinning names on them.


Same here. When I see a beautifully shaped carbon bike with a great paint scheme and lettering, sitting on Campangolo Bora wheels, it reminds me of pictures of Formula One cars with Goodyear lettering on the tires.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I absolutely love the ghost logo's that are starting to appear on wheels. Something like the Mavic cosmic Carbone Ultimate and SLR's. That goes for bikes too. Black on black is hot!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

- Tasteful logos are a plus
- Definately like the dark grey on black look
- Hate the no decal look on frames and wheels as much as I hate "how many logos can I fit on a frame look"


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Prefer no logos. Cleaner look.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't understand why they don't make wheel logos reflective, for safety's sake.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Kuma601 said:


> Takes me back to a time where there were stickers like these on wheels. Same went for Wobler that i also have. Simple days.


 Very nice. You just took me back to the good ole days. I would give you the green dot but I seem to have already done that and need to spread the love a bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

CleavesF said:


> Branding makes your faster you fools.


No it doesn't, it just confuses the guy you're passing when he looks down and sees the color changes on your rims as you speed by him, it's the intimidation factor. 

I'm waiting for someone to come out with a set of those rims that don't rotate when you spin them, like I've seen on the cars of some of these goofballs who go down the road and it looks like their wheels aren't moving.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

They were, supposedly, available for BMX for a while.

I have to admit that when I see apparently very expensive bikes, I smell a bit of blood in the water and feel an immature need to pass them.


----------



## Mtl_Rookie (Jul 24, 2011)

I see some aftermarket decals that are offered in reflective, but over cost for the manufacturer is more costly which in my guess would be passed on to the end consumer.


----------



## Capt.Canuck (Jul 28, 2011)

Those of you that think removing logos is somehow superior, don't fool yourselves. It is just an alternate form of image consciousness. No better or worse than the next guy.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Cars have badges at all angles now too. When it isn't to costly, I strip those off the car. As in having registration holes welded up then the panel painted. Some cars are just easy to peel them off since they are applied with double sticky like tape. 

It doesn't fool any car nut or person who owns the same model. Just like bikes, even stripped, it can still be identified but looks cleaner to my preference.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I've got my own vinyl cutting machine. I like adding little decals and stuff to my bike. Little skull and crossed bones decals on the head tube, a "SEMPER ORDNANCE" decal on the top tube, and "DONT TREAD ON ME" on the chain stays. 

Next season, I'll peel them off and put different stuff on. it's all fun.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

Capt.Canuck said:


> Those of you that think removing logos is somehow superior, don't fool yourselves.
> .


 No one is fooling themselves. Those of us who remove the logos and decals are in fact superior in every way. We are more educated, more knowledgeable, more successful better looking, wealthier, stronger, our wives are more attractive, etc. Everything we do, say, hear, see, smell, and touch is better than those people who do not remove the logos, decals and emblems.

Dead, freaking serious here!


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

keppler said:


> As most of us know, a solid, well built set of custom wheels will probably do everything we want them to do and last for years....how many of you have NOT gone with a builder because the wheels did not have cool white lettering?


never. I build them myself.



> Let's face it, how many of them have said the best cost per performance wheels are usually kinlin 27, Sapim CX spokes, and WI hubs? The only thing separating those wheels from one builder to another would be cool white lettering with their logo.


No white lettering is not cool. It is ugly and it screams I'm soooo 2007.

It looks like **** like most big brand bike paint job. Thankfully this to many decals trend has reached a peak the last two years and we are reaching a point where most sane people have already done an overdose. The stupid trend of the moment are tonal colors because most brands have understood that a diarrhea of giant shiny stickers don't create sales anymore but they still need to make their product identified.

Sorry you are late and we are not paid to advertise those products. As a potential buyer, I would feel insulted by such a policy. Would you drive a car with giant [insert your car brand] lettering on the roof and doors ? I already dislike the small lettering on the boot but tolerate them because they are plain and small.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

mattotoole said:


> I don't understand why they don't make wheel logos reflective, for safety's sake.


The Hed C2 rims I get are reflective. It's a nice touch and the stickers (one on each side) are tasteful in my opinion.










-Eric


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

ergott said:


> The Hed C2 rims I get are reflective. It's a nice touch and the stickers (one on each side) are tasteful in my opinion.
> -Eric


Yesvery nice tasteful stickers and a good pikkie too. Who makes those Hed rims? Kinlin?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Yesvery nice tasteful stickers and a good pikkie too. Who makes those Hed rims? Kinlin?


I never asked. They sure don't look like Kinlin. Their quality is on another level, similar to DT, but I doubt they make them. 

-Eric


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

If only I could have followed suit with my TrekTREKtrekTREKTrek... everyone (I ride with, at least) knows what the wheels are. If not, they ask.


----------



## ScottF (Aug 22, 2011)

what is the best way to remove the grime left behind by the stickers?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

If cleaning an alloy rim, I use spray brake parts cleaner. Its good to use on cleaning the brake track too. I'd be careful using it on carbon, it might take off the clear coat too.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You guys realize that some "branded" wheels are still built by human beings (Shimano, Easton...)

How are these any inferior to any local builder. If anything, factory wheel builders are just as good because they're so consistent.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> You guys realize that some "branded" wheels are still built by human beings......
> How are these any inferior to any local builder.


If the "local builder" is at all bright, they tailor the wheels to you and your needs. Just who are the "branded" wheels designed for?


----------



## bobfav (Sep 15, 2011)

i always strip the decals - who needs to know


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

Flame decals make you go faster, its elementary!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

valleycyclist said:


> I can't believe how many people go with inferior products just because they have decals, but that is the reality.
> ?


Oh yes you reeealeey nailed it. I'm so embarrassed riding my crap Shimano and Zipp inferior wheels with their bright white logos spinning around that announce piss poor craftsmanship.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like the FFWD rims. Unremovable stickers. But neutral, please. The red clashes with Celeste.


----------

